# Custom Maglite Tri/Quad Luxeon up to 12 watts from 1 to 2 NIMH D cells (9-12Ah)



## MillerMods

I'm taking orders for the Tri-Lux 2D for $125 each and the Quad-lux 2D for $150. I turn around orders for these in about 2-3 weeks. Only 2 batteries to mess with and everybit of the power you'd expect out of a Tri/Quad-lux mag. The 1D cell versions will be $25 more but are not currently being offered. A micro-controller (PIC) version is also forthcoming and will be a $25 option.

Colors available are dark blue, dark green, copper, pewter, silver, red, and black.

It will not be a parallel Lux configuration. It will be using 3 or 4 separate drivers integrated on one driver board. This offers optimal efficiency and power distribution.

In the photo's below, the 2D Tri-Lux is driving RV1H's at 900mA each and the Quad is driving UWOJ's at 500mA each. The current draw for the cells for the 2D Tri-lux is 4.2 amps for a runtime of almost 2 hours and down only 10% in brightness at the 111 minute mark. The current draw from the cell for the 1D is 7.1 amps for a runtime of 1 hour and 10 minutes and down only 20% in brightness at the 66 minute mark. These runtimes are based on the cells being used are NIMH and rated at 10 amp hours.

2D Tri Left, 1D Quad right



New Mag 2D LED vs. 1D Quad













New Mag 2D LED vs. 2D Tri




1D Quad vs. Fenix L2P







Here's some runtime charts for some of the configurations available:














A Lux I R-bin @ 350mA is 45 Lumens typical; not lower than 39.8 and not more than 51.7 lumens. For a total of 135 lumens typical for 3X1 @ 3.6 watts when Vf is 3.4V.

A Lux III T-bin @ 700mA is 77 lumens typical; not lower than 67.2 and not more than 87.4 lumens. For an average of 77.2 lumens for a single Lux driven at 2.4 watts when the Vf is 3.4V.

37.5 lumens per watt with the first case (3X1 Lux I's) and 32 lumens per watt in the second case (1 Lux III).

These drivers are at about 85% efficiency in this configuration (350mA per Lux) and about 80% efficient with a 700mA drive per Lux configuration.


The 2D cell version are available in the following set-ups:

-Tri-lux at 1 watt per lux (3 watts total with ~135 lumens output); can use regular alkalines and has a 6 hour runtime with NIMH (12Ah) cells and down by 20% at the sixth hour. (This is an estimate).
-Tri-lux at 2 watts per lux (6 watts total with ~195 lumens output); 3 hour runtime with NIMH cells and down by 20% at the third hour. (This is an estimate).
-Tri-lux at 3 watt per lux (9 watts total with ~250 lumens output); 2 hour runtime with NIMH cells and down by 20% at the second hour. (This is an estimate).
-Quad-lux at 3 watts per lux (12 watts total with ~320 lumens output with T-bins and 400+/- with U-bins); 1.5 hours runtime with NIMH cells and down by 20% at the 1.5 hour mark. ( runtime charts for this mod are posted in this thread).


The 1D cell version will be available in the following set-ups:






-Tri-lux at 1 watt per lux (3 watts total with ~135 lumens output); 3.5 hour runtime with a NIMH cell and down by 20% after 3.5 hours. (This is an estimate, runtime charts forthcoming).
-Tri-lux at 1.8 watts per lux (5.4 watts total with ~180 lumens output); 1.6 hour runtime with a NIMH cell and down by 20% after 1.5 hours. 
-Quad-lux at 1.8 watts per lux (7.2 watts total with ~250 lumens using U-bin lux III's or S-bin lux I's). 1.2 hour runtime with a NIMH cell and down by 20% after 1.1 hours.


2D Quad Lux III U-bin measures 8,390 lux from 1 meter.
1D Quad Lux I S-bin measures 5,030 lux from 1 meter.


----------



## XFlash

I'll take one of the, -Tri-lux at 1 watt per lux (3 watts total with ~135 lumens output); can use regular alkalines and has a 7 hour runtime with NIMH cells and down by 20% at the seventh hour. (This is an estimate).
Thanks


----------



## MillerMods

XFlash said:


> I'll take one of the, -Tri-lux at 1 watt per lux (3 watts total with ~135 lumens output); can use regular alkalines and has a 7 hour runtime with NIMH cells and down by 20% at the seventh hour. (This is an estimate).
> Thanks



I made a correction in my post. It should be 6 hours, not 7.


----------



## ernsanada

Tri Lux 2D 3 Watt


----------



## Cliffnopus

I'll take one of the 1D Quad Lux in Silver please.  

Cliff


----------



## Roboholic

I would like a 1 cell quad when they come available.

Robo


----------



## MillerMods

Here are a couple of review posts that I took from the old thread:


nvr2brt said:


> MillerMods,
> 
> - The 2D Quad LuxIII you designed, built and delivered to me is nothing short of a fine work of art.
> 
> - It is EXTREMELY bright and certainly appears to beat anything currently on the market for quality, ease of use and price/performance ratio.
> 
> I for one, think this is a d*mn fine flashlight, well worth the $ and I'm certainly glad I bought one!





flah007 said:


> I have received my 2D Tri-Lux UWOJ @1000mA today !
> Extremely bright, compared with the MM L2P UWOJ @ 3,3W.
> 
> The hotspot is big and bright, with plenty of useful sidespill, like I wanted.
> 
> Thank you Millermods for your superb mod ! :bow: :thanks:+ 12Ah accus (CTA)
> 
> 
> I go on holiday this friday.
> When I'll be back, in July, I think to do a post with beamshots of various lights (MM L1P, MM L2P, MM Tri-Lux UWOJ, Propoly 4AA Lux, Inova T4, Jr. Luxeon, and others).


----------



## ayashko

okelydokely, can i please have;

2D Quad-lux,
in Pewter,
PIC (how many/what output levels are you looking at?),
U bins,

When available, I'll also buy;

1D Quad,
Dark Blue,
PIC,
U bins

Hmmm, I'll also get 6 of your 12Ah D's, and a charger to suit, thanks.
(these work on 240 V input too?)

PM me with cost and details, and I'll paypal pronto!!

Cheers


----------



## ayashko

bump


----------



## ayashko

sheesh, what's going on here? you guys were climbing all over MM to get one of these before... c'mon, order up!!


----------



## dksd39

I will take a 2D Quad Lux-III in black. Thanks

Mike


----------



## Campbell

I would be interested in a 1D Quad when they become available. Thanks......Wallace


----------



## Ned-L

I am waiting on the 1D version.


----------



## MillerMods

1D's will be available in a month or so.


----------



## Rommul

I am interested in a 1D 5.4 watt


----------



## cyberhobo

I'd be interested in a 1D Quad Lux with U bins.


----------



## ayashko

MM, when do you think the PIC's will be ready? ETA on the 2D with PIC?
Cheers


----------



## MillerMods

With the way things are going right now, I can't say. I've got too many things going on at home to spend the amount of time it takes right now.


----------



## Leef




----------



## jtice




----------



## peskyphotons

Hello all,

I am interested in one of the tri-lux 2 watt per led light. Does anyone have any feedback on this particular light? Any beamshots compared to anything else? I like the idea of a light that is not driven really hard and is more efficient. What bin are the LEDs. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## peskyphotons

Well, I ordered one. Nothing left to do but watch the calender.

Alex


----------



## KingSmono

> The 2D cell version are available in the following set-ups:
> 
> -Tri-lux at 1 watt per lux (3 watts total with ~135 lumens output); can use regular alkalines and has a 6 hour runtime with NIMH (12Ah) cells and down by 20% at the sixth hour. (This is an estimate).



Any idea what the runtime would be on this one with alkys?


----------



## MillerMods

KingSmono said:


> Any idea what the runtime would be on this one with alkys?



I've personally tested it to 2 hours and the output was still really good, but I never finished the runtime test. I don't suspect it'll go for too much more than the 2 hour mark. I'll ask Leef to do some runtime tests for it one of these days.


----------



## ayashko




----------



## dksd39

My 2D Quad Lux-III arrived yesterday so I it went to work with me last night. I am very happy. The light is bright/white and very useable. I am sure with the 12000 mah batteries it will go days between charging. Thanks again


----------



## nanotech17

Hi MillerMods,
Do you have the beamshots for Quad-lux 2D for $150 and some of the photos of this flashlight?
And do you ship to Malaysia with postcode 47000 & how much in total?
Thanx.


----------



## andrewwynn

nice mod.. love the 'brute force' solution to get power from low-voltage when 'the rest of us' are sticking with the mult-battery pack to bump up the voltage. This is a very solid solution as long as the vBat is not sucked down too hard by the boost ckt.. when pulling 7+ Amps from even a D cell.. i would prefer low voltage cutout but if the output power drops dramatically around 1.1 or 1.0V it would be a healthy solution and like mentioned.. what a perk to have only 2 cells. 

Did you make your own driver.. and is it on a PCB or something with a bunch of them, or is each driver independent? 

-awr


----------



## iced_theater

How much would the 2D QuadLux 3 watt with U bin's be? Also, do you have a light meter to measure the lux?


----------



## DonnyD

I bought a pair of these lights, a TRILUX and a QUAD b/with slightly overdriven T bins, and I am enjoying them so much that I had to invent some new activities. For one, I never knew how beautiful some of these private golf courses around me really are, and honestly, I can't understand that I am the only one sensible enough to be out there at 1 am, with a monster flashlight. But this is what I do, now. Just me, some good shoes, and a freshly juiced QUADLUX. No spikes, no mountian lions, no clubs. Pretty much, balls only.

If I ever need to run, I'll move faster with a 1D Quad PIC, with full pwr / U bins. Dark Blue color. Quantity: ONE. Thank you.



The lights put my whole collection in much better perspective for me. They are lots of levels brighter than anything I have owned or seen. I absolutely swaped the batteries out of my T3 because I thought they were about done, but I had just finished using the QUAD and it turns out the T3 was still in regulation. That is awsome! :rock:


----------



## DonnyD

I bought a pair of these lights, a TRILUX and a QUAD b/with slightly overdriven T bins, and I am enjoying them so much that I had to invent some new activities. For one, I never knew how beautiful some of these private golf courses around me really are, and honestly, I can't understand that I am the only one sensible enough to be out there at 1 am, with a monster flashlight. But this is what I do, now. Just me, some good shoes, and a freshly juiced QUADLUX. No spikes, no mountian lions, no clubs. Pretty much, balls only.

If I ever need to run, I'll move faster with a 1D Quad PIC, with full pwr / U bins. Dark Blue color. Quantity: ONE. Thank you.



The lights put my whole collection in much better perspective for me. They are lots of levels brighter than anything I have owned or seen. I absolutely swaped the batteries out of my T3 because I thought they were about done, but I had just finished using the QUAD and it turns out the T3 was still in regulation. :rock:


----------



## jtice

:bump: still interested in a 2D QuadLux PIC


----------



## wptski

MM:

Anything new on the arrival of the 1D versions?


----------



## EvilLithiumMan

Any possibility that these will be offered as a kit? Assuming these use stars, not emitters, could I send you a set of stars?

Also, do you do any grading or matching of the Luxeons prior to assembly?

tnx


----------



## lukestephens777

Millermods,


Interested in purchasing one of your lights. Probably a Quad Lux with U Bins. Is it possible to have one in a 3D package? Will this give me better run time? Also what is the throw of this kind of light? Theres obviously a lot of side spill, but what is throw like? Last Question which reflectors do you use?

Cheers

Luke


----------



## MillerMods

EvilLithiumMan: I don't sell a kit but if I did it wouldn't be much less. The driver is very expensive (i.e. $65). I use emitters only. I epoxy them to a copper plate to transfer the heat into the Mag head and body. There is no need for matching because the driver has 3 or 4 independent outputs.

Lukestephens777: Sorry, my driver is only suitable for DD to boost so 3 cells won't work. This light is second to none so far as I have ever seen in terms of throw for a Tri/Quad Lux flashlight; it's as good as it gets for 20mm reflectors. 27mm would even be better but they won't fit.


----------



## jtice

Are there still plans to make PIC dimmable Quads?  :naughty:

~John


----------



## MillerMods

jtice said:


> Are there still plans to make PIC dimmable Quads?  :naughty:
> 
> ~John



As much as I would love to, it seems like I'll never find the time to get that done. Although I may suprize everyone one of these days and finally get it done.


----------



## jtice

Bummer 
I know what you mean about no time though.

though, I DO like surprises !!!! 

~John


----------



## peskyphotons

My light came. It is a 2D 2 watt per led tri-lux. I like it, good throw, good spill, nice and bright. 

Thanks Eric,
Alex


----------



## MillerMods

Alex, you'll also find that the runtime for your custom is awesome. Because you chose a more conservative drive at 2 watts per Lux, the driver only draws 3 Amps from the cells. You'll get over 3 hours of runtime and only down in brightness by 10-20% at the end before the batteries drop off.

For more of an all purpose high performing light, I'd recommend this configuration to anyone.


----------



## peskyphotons

Thanks Eric,

I am very happy with the output and tint of this light, very white. Out of curiosity what emitters did you install? 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## JimmyM

Can the Tri-lux 2D be built with K2s?


----------



## MillerMods

peskyphotons said:


> Thanks Eric,
> 
> I am very happy with the output and tint of this light, very white. Out of curiosity what emitters did you install?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alex



They're T-bin V1 tint.


----------



## KnightStar

Payment sent for dark blue 6-watt Tri-Lux, copper 9-watt Tri-Lux, six 12 amp/hr D cells and one D cell charger.
Please do not ship until after I notify you.
Must leave Sunday for ?? time.
Thanks,
KnightStar


----------



## MillerMods

O.K., Thanks


----------



## tonyd

Have you gotten to the 1D quad Lux yet? What would be the possiblity of a quad with LuxV WWOT's and the D cell replaced by two 18500 or 18650 Lions?, or just the U-Bins but with 2x lions replacing the D cell. Thanks


----------



## MillerMods

tonyd said:


> Have you gotten to the 1D quad Lux yet? What would be the possiblity of a quad with LuxV WWOT's and the D cell replaced by two 18500 or 18650 Lions?, or just the U-Bins but with 2x lions replacing the D cell. Thanks



Things have recently become very busy (2 weddings, wife's graduation, family gatherings, car maintence and bought a new car for my wife today....whew!) to the point that I've had to delay many projects indefinitely. I hope to stir up some of those old ideas sometime in the coming months though.


----------



## tonyd

You'll have to just to pay for that world-wind dayThanks:lolsign:


----------



## KnightStar

Hi Eric...
Back from my trip. Please ship when you can.
Thanks,
KnightStar


----------



## jburgett

2D quad w/PIC control - any prediction when?


----------



## MillerMods

jburgett said:


> 2D quad w/PIC control - any prediction when?



I still have intentions of making a PIC version, but I still can't say for sure when I'll get to it. I hope before the end of this year. It still remains one of my ideal light ideas which means I gotta have it and I will have it.


----------



## tanasit

I am interested in 1D quad in pewter, please let me know once available or when to PayPal.
Thanks,
Tanasit


----------



## cryhavok

any chance we can get some lux measurements @1 meter? Thanks


----------



## MillerMods

2D Quad Lux III U-bin measures 8,390 lux from 1 meter.
1D Quad Lux I S-bin measures 5,030 lux from 1 meter.


----------



## Leef

Yes, my peak beam measurements are from 1 meter (from the front of the lens).

Actually, I should update these numbers due to a small glitch I later found in my measurement equipment . I'll update MillerMods and he can repost the correct measurements.


----------



## MillerMods

Thanks for the new data Leef 

2D Quad Lux III U-bin measures 8,390 lux from 1 meter.
1D Quad Lux I S-bin measures 5,030 lux from 1 meter.


----------



## mcmc

Hi Eric,

Are the 1D versions currently available then? Also, are they available sans flutes? Finally, does the driver make the 1D output for the same Lux/bin/wattage config the same as 2D version output? Thanks! Getting really excited about this. Think I'm finally getting near a config I want =)

Btw, will the pic be user drop-in-able or moddable down the line (in one of the current incarnations), if you ever get to it?


----------



## Zot

MM,
These look like great lights. I am anxiously waiting for the micro-controller (PIC) version.

Sorry if I missed this, but how much are the 12AH D cells? 
How much is the charger? How many cells does the charger hold?

Would you make this with a host provided by a customer? 
I am thinking about the mil-spec haIII m*gs that are being offered in one of the group buys.

Thanks.


----------



## Northern Lights

PM sent- is there level control on quad-lux? U bins and silver/aluminum, not grey, host available and delivery is still about 3 weeks?


----------



## mcmc

Zot:
The 12aH batts are about $20 for a pair at www.thomasdistributing.com.

I found that the cheapest charger for D nimh's is a $10 over at www.batterystation.com.

Northern lights - no levels control (if you mean multiple stage), but you can request what level the u-bins will be run at...


----------



## Raybo

MM,

You have PM again.

Ray


----------



## Flash Harry

Zot said:


> MM,
> 
> Would you make this with a host provided by a customer?
> I am thinking about the mil-spec haIII m*gs that are being offered in one of the group buys.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I had the of intention of building one of these myself with the 2D mil-spec haIII I have just bought. Having a pro build it would be more sensible.

How about it MM?


----------



## Raybo

Pm at you again MM.

Ray


----------



## Raybo

I had a thought, what if I sent you my FM 3" head, what kind of a throw monster could you make for me? (and I do not care about runtime!)

I just want it maxed out!

Let me know MM,

Ray


----------



## ledaholic

MM, PM sent


----------



## Zot

MillerMods said:


> I still have intentions of making a PIC version, but I still can't say for sure when I'll get to it. I hope before the end of this year. It still remains one of my ideal light ideas which means I gotta have it and I will have it.



With the PIC an eventual option, will it be possible to upgrade a light you are making now, with the PIC at a later date? Or is that not a feasible option? Will the PIC version be compatable with all the tri/quad 1 and 2 D cell versions?

Thanks.


----------



## MillerMods

Zot said:


> With the PIC an eventual option, will it be possible to upgrade a light you are making now, with the PIC at a later date? Or is that not a feasible option? Will the PIC version be compatable with all the tri/quad 1 and 2 D cell versions?
> 
> Thanks.



I won't be able to offer the option of upgrading later.


----------



## Zot

That was a fast reply!
Thanks.


----------



## wptski

Still nothing on the 1 D versions yet?


----------



## MillerMods

wptski said:


> Still nothing on the 1 D versions yet?



Sorry, just too busy with other projects that are much more popular right now. I hope not to let this thread die, but it'll be awhile before I ever get back to it. 

I'm still taking orders for the 2D Tri/Quad single stage versions though.


----------



## mcmc

Btw, pp sent last week for a U-bin UX1J Quad-lux. Just for my records wanted to post on here =)


----------



## Zot

Any news on a micro-controller (PIC) version?
By years end? 
Or most likely a 2007 option? 
Thanks.


----------



## peskyphotons

Any chance of a Cree based light?

Alex


----------



## MillerMods

peskyphotons said:


> Any chance of a Cree based light?
> 
> Alex



Once things slow down a little I'll revisit this thread with Cree versions.


----------



## KEW

I must have one 3 X 3 watt led in a 2C blue body.


----------



## MillerMods

KEW said:


> I must have one 3 X 3 watt led in a 2C blue body.



Hmm, 2C, I'll have to look into that one.


----------



## Rommul

Hi, Mark.

Have you ever considered selling self contained modules instead of complete lights? What I mean by that is many people like myself have invested money into expensive Hard Anodised hosts that we would like to use for a variety of uses. With one of these lights the mdolues would be hard wired into the switch basically monopolising the host.

If you made a module designed around the PTS2 that had a simple way to connect to a PR base I think it would be very popular.

The PTS2 has space for a driver to be potted in the base. The PTS2 can screw into a mag head so it can be moved from host to host.

Just think of the possibilities.

I could have a Tri-Lux with three SXOH stars and use it in my FM 1D mag with one of the forthcoming D-Li-Ions or in the event of a black out move it to my 3D mag with three alkalines for long runtime, or even to my MM 2D HAIII mag with 3C's when I don't need as much runtime.

Anyway its just something I thought I would bring up.


----------



## MillerMods

The questions you have answer when you sell the drivers by themselves can be a bit of a hassle. I personally prefer to avoid doing that.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Rommul

I am not sure what you mean.


----------



## Nvr2brt

MM,

With all due apologies and respect to Dire Straits:

"In addition to my MTV, I want my Quad Cree XR-E!"

Let me know when and PayPal is on the way.

Nvr2brt


----------



## darmawaa

Any Quad x 3Watt Cree Mag 2D?


----------



## AlexGT

I want one Quad x 3Watt Cree Mag too! Make it in WD tint and a drive of 750 mah each! as for reflector how about a Mcr 19?

Paypal at the ready!

AlexGT


----------



## mcmc

Eric made me up a 2D Quad Cree at the highest drive level (I guess 3 watts?) and it burns something fierce! He estimated around 600 lumens, and good for over an hour. It is a throw monster.

I'm not sure how busy he is with current Cree ARC obligations but doesn't hurt to ask =) At least you could get on the list...


----------



## Led_Blind

Hey Eric, are you still making these mods?


----------



## ayashko

MillerMods said:


> Once things slow down a little I'll revisit this thread with Cree versions.






Any thought if this will eventuate - regulated?

Cheers


----------



## mcmc

I was fortunate enough to have Eric make me a quad over a year ago, right when the P4 Crees just came out. And this thing rocks, he's done an amazing job with the driver. Blazing output for nearly 2 hours, regulated. MillerMods is the man.

I think he's really busy with the baby, a house on the market, and the Arc mods to do, but maybe you can try sending him a pm?


----------



## Zot

It does seem that he is swamped with the AA mods now.
If he does start making this light wth the PIC option, I would still be interested.


----------



## mcmc

I don't think he ever finished his PIC design.
That said, after having used my Quad Cree as a single stage for over a year now, I truly think that a single stage for a high-powered light definitely has its merits. Most of the time you want a multi-stage light is either for long runtime, or for less light, to not ruin night vision. For either of these purposes, a much smaller light is far, far, better, and you would need to be carrying a spare light anyway. So an HDS or similar paired with a single-stage Quad Cree (full power when you need it, also dumb-proof for when your friends borrow it - and believe you me, if you take it with you camping or something, they will clamor to borrow it!) is a perfect and ideal combo in my opinion.


----------

